# Hurricane Sandy



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

So I live on the east coast and I know some of the members here live in PA as well. If we have power outage my question is this how am I able too give the rats a safe free range?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm just a few minutes north of you, as you know. Our home is right on the Susquehanna and our home flooded last year, so we're prepping for the worst again.

The rats will be fine for a few days without free-range if the power goes. It's better safe than sorry.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing I don't wanna loose the rascals


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

We're in prep mode again this year as well. Just got home from getting a generator, water, batteries, candles and paper/plastic utensils. Tomorrow is grocery shopping day. So scary!! Good luck to everyone in her path!


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah I'm in NJ too. I'm keeping my rats inside if the power goes out. They'll be fine.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

They'll be fine.

I hope that everyone in the Hurricane's path will be ok.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Don't forget the pets when prepping for disaster! I have a travel cage ready to go for evacuation to my brother's house with some food and a jug of spring water.

Also important to make sure you have extra dry food on hand in case you are like me and feed fresh from the fridge/freezer for the majority of their food. Our chest freezer is very efficient and can stay frozen for a few days of power outages, but not everyone is so lucky!

(This is one of the many times I'm also thankful for having a dehydrator and having so much dried vegetables and fruits on hand.)


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope everyone stays safe, last year in queensland(I used to live there) we only got a small flood but I was freaking out about my pets


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

We've had two floods here in the last 6 years. This will be #3. The first one in '06 was much worse than the second one in 2011, last Sept. We are on the river but are far above flooding (unless our main Dam gave way) 

Anyway, during the first flood all three of us (son, hubby and I) took a walk into town across a bridge that they had allowed people to cross on foot to pick up food supplies. We went to the store and on our way back were stopped by the police at the railroad tracks far before the bridge and told we couldn't pass across the bridge, it was unsafe. It was June and really HOT outside and we had no power for AC. Our Pugs were in the house alone with no AC and probably wouldn't last more than a couple of hours. They are a very heat sensitive dog.

I led my family away from the police and up through a cemetery to an old path through the woods and out along all of the back streets in town. Growing up here had it's perks that day. We ended up at the bridge, there were no police there but one block up. They saw us and yelled so we ran across and all the way back home with groceries in tote. 

My point is I would've swam across the swollen river if it meant saving my Pugs or any other pet. It certainly is scary!!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

We just got back from the store and holy crap everything is almost gone already! I have too work Monday and tuesday,but the owner said if the power goes we are outta there!


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> We just got back from the store and holy crap everything is almost gone already! I have too work Monday and tuesday,but the owner said if the power goes we are outta there!


I know, my husband and I went out this morning and the water at the grocery store was down to what we bought and they were out. We were also very lucky to find a generator! We bought the stuff that runs out fast today and are going for food etc tomorrow.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

PA was just declared state of emergency


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm hoping we don't lose power for 2 weeks again. Well water over here, and our wells don't work without power. (I'm in Connecticut)

We usually borrow a generator from my brother's company, but he can't find the extras.  No store has generators, water, anything. Luckily we seem to be on the safer side of the storm this way, so maybe we won't really need everything. If we do lose power, we're screwed, because we definitely don't have enough water for 4 people, a cat, a dog, and 2 rats for anything over 3 days. Bah, Irene was bad enough! I'm in a beach town, and Irene decimated us - we're still rebuilding.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

We are in wv and are supposed to get two feet of snow and winds/rain from the storm. They're calling it a megastorm because its combining with a winter storm system. Supposed to be a storm for the history books; one to make irene look like a spring rain. It is scary. My girls are good about coming back to their cage when roaming time i s over and we call. We have a very open living room and during the day it'll be light enough in here for them to be able to run around. But honestly that's the last of my worries. Be safe everyone and prepare prepare prepare!!!!!!


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

I just heard about the snow - 50 inches in some parts! Best of luck, that's a lot of snow to deal with.

I hope you don't lose power, it'll be pretty cold. Make sure you have lots of blankets!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Good luck everyone with the storm and be safe! Just getting my final preparations done here in North Jersey.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I am in VA and also waiting for the storm. However I work in Public Safety and have to work. I am just hoping the babies will be ok!


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

We were just told to be out in 3 hours...talk about giving us notice!

Yeah, we're staying, it's hard to evacuate with a handicapped person. Going to the shelter or a hotel will be too difficult, so I hope the river down my street doesn't flood *too* bad. It's already overflowed onto the road, though. Bah, I just want this to be over!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

masquerademegan said:


> We were just told to be out in 3 hours...talk about giving us notice!
> 
> Yeah, we're staying, it's hard to evacuate with a handicapped person. Going to the shelter or a hotel will be too difficult, so I hope the river down my street doesn't flood *too* bad. It's already overflowed onto the road, though. Bah, I just want this to be over!


Oh You are scaring me. Be Safe!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

We are just sitting waiting now


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

We were finally able to find a store with supplies in stock! Picked up over 20 gallons of water, lol 

I hope everyone else in the path of this stays safe. This is supposed to be worse than Irene...we're expecting 10 ft + in surge on top of the astronomical tide, and hurricane force winds. Remember to include pets in the evac process if needed!


----------



## brian f (Sep 18, 2012)

i live 5 minutes from avalon and seaisle city kinda right on the shore ..


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We're on a bluff overlooking the the Arthur Kill a few miles up from raritan bay. We have oxbow for about 3 days, then lab blocks for another few days, then our ratties will be eating people food... They're already licking their chops!

Actually just discovered, due to the storm the wife stocked the freezer just in case the power goes out.... chances are good the ratties will be eating prople food long before rat blocks run out. Very happy ratties!


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> We are just sitting waiting now


Us too. We're as ready as we're going to be. From the sound of the forecast now, the wind is the main concern for us now not as much the rain. I'd rather neither. So now it's wait, watch and see. I'm still debating over school for my son tomorrow last year was horrid when we flooded. I was a worried wreck, so I'm leaning toward not caring what the school does and just keeping him home.


----------



## masquerademegan (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, where are you? School isn't cancelled?

That's just plain reckless. Our school district has cancelled for tomorrow and Tuesday, and would get back to us about Wednesday.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I on Long Island, a lot of the areas around me have been evacuated 

Scary stuff


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah we are still getting strong rain and wind from what I read...the tempature just dropped like crazy. Still hoping it passes us,but it just started raining here and the wind is beginning to pick up . Everyone in the neighbore hood is running out for water and supply's LOL. I'm hoping work is canceled tomorrow


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Stay safe! Are you evacuating as well Kiko?


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

In CT here. I've got the heat on high so when the power goes out we'll have a while with a toasty warm house. The girls are fully prepped with snacks and everything they could possibly need! Good luck all!


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

They did keep school open but are closing early, so I sent him in. The winds aren't supposed to kick in here until later this afternoon. I felt the temp drop yesterday as well, it was very eerie! So far we haven't had rain but the winds are coming from a different direction. It's just a little windy for now. We're expecting gusts to be 60+ later on today and through tomorrow.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Same here! It's raining though right now the temp dropped last night. I'm going into work and I think we are supposed to get squalls at 2 today so when it becomes so bad we can't keep open I'm leaving work early


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

My husband has to work tonight. ??? He works second shift and from I gather so far they are more worried that they are prepared for the storm than the safely of their employees. It's a good thing he's got vacation days left or he would have no way to get out early. Crazy stuff!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol I. Just got a call no work electricity company's have been calling us non stop 5-6 days with no power most likely


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope everyone's gonna be okay  staying inside would be the smartest option, just shacking up and hunkering down until it's over.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm in Virginia Beach, and it was pretty windy, had half power over night. We weren't in the direct path, but caught the out skirts of her. I wish everyone the best in her path!


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm in NJ and nothing is really happening. It's really windy and there are piles of leaves on the ground. The power went out for a second like twice but that's about it.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sillydog... Nothing exciting EVER happens in Essex county! LOL


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol! I am amazed I still have power 60mph winds  I was outside a min ago trying to get the garbage out. My she is pulling a hit of wind! The eye will be over us and just sit there apparently


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

We survived with no damage and still have power. The storm was swirling around us all day and night but never really hit us. We had some gusts and a little rain but nothing like what we were expecting. I know it's not the same for a lot of people, so my thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Same here Three it's still kinda hitting us the swirly part is anyways. Anyone who has been devasted in this storm you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Caz4500 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thinking of you all out there xx


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I have never seen winds that high. I saw a Startling being blown pass our window at 65 mph. That poor little thing. I wonder if s/he ever found a place to land. Very scary.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh  I hope she was okay I'm glad too see you are okay ! I saved a ladybug that was holding on for dear life on our door


----------



## Caz4500 (Jul 28, 2012)

Is it as bad out there as the papers are reporting it looks horrendous! and is New york really under water? x


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Yup it's horrible. I'm worried a bout Kiko she's in staten island and she said she didn't evacuate


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My aunt lost her house in Jersey and NY :/ she's with my parents now till they figure something


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I mean Long Island!


----------

